# Refused visa.



## mamasue

Not sure if this should be on the USA forum or here.... but I'll start here.....MS please put me right if it's at the wrong plave.

We've been inviting my best friend from Egypt to come and visit us here for years.
He finally applied to the US Embassy in Cairo... it cost him 650 le... and he got refused a visa!!

This guy fills in all the criteria for a visitors visa... with bells and whistles....
They had absolutely no reason to refuse him... but they did!!!
It seemes the bad-tempered woman at the embassy interviewed him for less than 2 minutes....then refused him!!

Does any Egyptian ever get granted a visitors visa to the US???


----------



## hurghadapat

mamasue said:


> Not sure if this should be on the USA forum or here.... but I'll start here.....MS please put me right if it's at the wrong plave.
> 
> We've been inviting my best friend from Egypt to come and visit us here for years.
> He finally applied to the US Embassy in Cairo... it cost him 650 le... and he got refused a visa!!
> 
> This guy fills in all the criteria for a visitors visa... with bells and whistles....
> They had absolutely no reason to refuse him... but they did!!!
> It seemes the bad-tempered woman at the embassy interviewed him for less than 2 minutes....then refused him!!
> 
> Does any Egyptian ever get granted a visitors visa to the US???


Don't blame you for being very angry......but don't you think that by refusing first time after paying all that money that it could just be a money making issue....the British Embassy do the same...quite often refusing first application....makes you think.


----------



## DeadGuy

mamasue said:


> Not sure if this should be on the USA forum or here.... but I'll start here.....MS please put me right if it's at the wrong plave.
> 
> We've been inviting my best friend from Egypt to come and visit us here for years.
> He finally applied to the US Embassy in Cairo... it cost him 650 le... and he got refused a visa!!
> 
> This guy fills in all the criteria for a visitors visa... with bells and whistles....
> They had absolutely no reason to refuse him... but they did!!!
> It seemes the bad-tempered woman at the embassy interviewed him for less than 2 minutes....then refused him!!
> 
> Does any Egyptian ever get granted a visitors visa to the US???


Last time a friend of mine applied for a visa to the USA there were a female interviewer and a male one, the male was an Egyptian American that's known for refusing everyone's applications, the female was an African American that granted everyone a visa! Sadly you just wait for your number to be called into one of their offices, and you do not choose which one!

And I don't mean to intrude or anything, but maybe the refusal had something to do with the "fact" that you're a Brit? Or you do have an American passport too? :confused2:

Anyway perhaps he should just say that he wanna blow the White House or something next time he's interviewed, I'm sure they'd grant him a visa right away, or maybe he should pretend to be an illiterate person since the USA embassy staff in here seem to have a serious problem with educated people :lol:


----------



## mamasue

Dead Guy....I'm a greencard holder (permanent resident) and my husband's a US citizen. No reason to refuse there!


OK... here are the reasons we thought he'd be granted a visa...
This guy has a successful business in Egypt
Owns 2 apartments
Has a wife and 2 small children
Has more than sufficient funds, of which he showed proof
Went to Germany 2 years ago, and returned at the allotted time.
I've heard of Egyptian Christians being refused because they often claim asylum due to so-called persecution from muslims, but this guy's a muslim.
I can't think of any more bells or whistles!


----------



## gerhardme1954

mamasue,

I do not think people should be emotional around the staff working at the American consular services. Remeber, the woman, or guy looks at a computer screen when they interview you, but, if you fall outside parameters created by, amongst others, the US department of home security, the FBI, the CIA, they refuse you because the screen says so! These staff approves/rejects applications within narrow limits. You did not mention age, but if this Egyptian national is below 35, it is already 50/50 for him. You did not mention if you provided him with an invitation letter, if you agreed to accept responsibility for him during his stay in the US. This will herlp a lot with the application.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Yes Egyptians do get visitor visas for USA however I can tell you from experience that an Egyptian that I had been sending to the USA for 20 years had his refused about 3 years ago as he had the same name a terrorist suspect


----------



## mamasue

gerhardme1954 said:


> mamasue,
> 
> , but if this Egyptian national is below 35, it is already 50/50 for him. You did not mention if you provided him with an invitation letter, if you agreed to accept responsibility for him during his stay in the US. This will herlp a lot with the application.



He's actually in his 40's.
Yes we sent him an invitation letter stating we will accept responsibility for him, financially and otherwise. 
I'm not an older woman inviting a young guy....my husband and I are over-60's retirees.
He's disheartened... but he'll try again!


----------



## Maireadhoey

They may simply have reached their quota for the month, try again at the start of August good luck


----------



## DeadGuy

mamasue said:


> Dead Guy....I'm a greencard holder (permanent resident) and my husband's a US citizen. No reason to refuse there!
> 
> 
> OK... here are the reasons we thought he'd be granted a visa...
> This guy has a successful business in Egypt
> Owns 2 apartments
> Has a wife and 2 small children
> Has more than sufficient funds, of which he showed proof
> Went to Germany 2 years ago, and returned at the allotted time.
> I've heard of Egyptian Christians being refused because they often claim asylum due to so-called persecution from muslims, but this guy's a muslim.
> I can't think of any more bells or whistles!


Well you said the interview was like a 2 minutes one, so my guess would be that the "lady" who "interviewed" him simply didn't like him.....

The asylum bit........Most Muslim Egyptians think Christians got better chances of obtaining a visa actually.......

But none of my friends who are Christians (Or any Christian that I know of as a matter of fact) who did visit the US did that, and to be honest with you, no one would even consider it since it would cause serious problems to their family members who would be still in here in Egypt......

Seriously though, and I don't mean to be rude or anything, but no matter how hard you try to figure out why was his application refused, you'll never be able to! When an Egyptian's visa application to any "foreign" country is refused, the staff never really bother to give specific reasons..........They just go like "Get over it"


----------



## MaidenScotland

As I said earlier I bet he has the same name as a terrorist and that is why he was refused.


----------



## iCaesar

Almost everyone gets refused the first time. let him try again. Maybe he gets lucky.


----------



## MaidenScotland

iCaesar said:


> Almost everyone gets refused the first time. let him try again. Maybe he gets lucky.




Not true in the least...


----------



## iCaesar

MaidenScotland said:


> Not true in the least...


Have seen it several times .. and from people i trust , not the "rumor spreading" type of people .. Businessmen and such.. looks like all their experience is getting refused first Time ..


----------



## MaidenScotland

iCaesar said:


> Have seen it several times .. and from people i trust , not the "rumor spreading" type of people .. Businessmen and such.. looks like all their experience is getting refused first Time ..




Having seen or at least heard of it several times doesn't make it most people as stated in your first post.


----------



## iCaesar

okay 
Nice forum btw


----------



## mamasue

iCaesar said:


> Have seen it several times .. and from people i trust , not the "rumor spreading" type of people .. Businessmen and such.. looks like all their experience is getting refused first Time ..




I heard this too.....He'll try again next year.


----------



## bat

mamasue said:


> He's actually in his 40's.
> Yes we sent him an invitation letter stating we will accept responsibility for him, financially and otherwise.
> I'm not an older woman inviting a young guy....my husband and I are over-60's retirees.
> He's disheartened... but he'll try again!


Could be the problem in the invitation, if you said you accept responsibility financial if he's a succesful business man why would you be accepting financial responsibility. This would be ared flag from the word go.


----------



## mamasue

bat said:


> Could be the problem in the invitation, if you said you accept responsibility financial if he's a succesful business man why would you be accepting financial responsibility. This would be ared flag from the word go.



Hmmmm... never thought of that!
Maybe we'll word it differently next time! :ranger:


----------

